# Appointment with Surgeon on Feb. 28



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

At my 1/30/12 Endo appointment we discussed having my thyroid out within the next 6 weeks or so if my Rheumatologist was in agreement with her, so she was going to give her a call. I was diagnosed with HSP Vasculitis in November, another auto immune disease -http://my.clevelandclinic.org/disorders/henoch_schonlein_purpura/rheumatology_overview.aspx

Within a few days my Rheumy's office called to say it was okay to have the surgery and felt it would help with the "flares" from my HSP. I have an appointment with my Rheumy on Thursday to discuss my recent lab work from her and will be able to discuss this more with her then.

I have been up and down with Thyroid meds for Graves/Hyper since 2006 and my Endo feels it's time for surgery and she also said it would be one less medication to deal with that may effect liver functions, etc, and I agree with her. My Tapazole was also dropped from 30mg to 20mg daily.

I'm nervous but also so ready to take this next step. I don't know if it will be a partial or complete removal at this time. Guess I'll find out when I meet with the surgeon on 2/28.

So until then I would appreciate any input on surgery. What to expect, how long should it take, hospital time if any, recovery time, etc.

Thanks everyone and have a great day : )


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry meant to post this on the surgery board !


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

polly said:


> At my 1/30/12 Endo appointment we discussed having my thyroid out within the next 6 weeks or so if my Rheumatologist was in agreement with her, so she was going to give her a call. I was diagnosed with HSP Vasculitis in November, another auto immune disease -http://my.clevelandclinic.org/disorders/henoch_schonlein_purpura/rheumatology_overview.aspx
> 
> Within a few days my Rheumy's office called to say it was okay to have the surgery and felt it would help with the "flares" from my HSP. I have an appointment with my Rheumy on Thursday to discuss my recent lab work from her and will be able to discuss this more with her then.
> 
> ...


Polly; this is totally awesome and so good to hear from you!! I never had the surgery so will refrain from commenting but as you know; plenty here have had it and I just know they will be along to share experiences and offer opinions.


----------

